# Betta is suddenly obsessed with the snail



## winonasfish (Aug 4, 2014)

Our betta has been living with a mystery snail for about a year now, but in the past couple weeks, he's just really become bothered by the snail's presence. He's just sitting on top of the snail and biting at it every time it pokes out; aggressively flipping it over and head butting it. Now Juices (our fish) has a split upper fin this morning out of nowhere, and I have to assume it happened while messing with the snail. Has anyone had any luck in deterring a betta from attacking the snail?


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Bettas can be a bit unpredictable in that they'll be fine with tank mates one day and start showing signs of aggression the next. There's really not much you can do. You can try adding more plants as a distraction or rearranging the tank, but if he's decided he's no longer fond of the snail he won't stop. You may want to move the snail into another tank or rehome it.


----------

